# Another GSD going to RAW



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

After much debate and changing of dog foods, I've decided to switch to RAW feeding, with stipulations. I just don't have the time to search for different places that offer better prices, and everything else that goes with RAW feeding like using a scale, etc. BUT, I want to feed my dog the healthiest food possible. I've started research on pre-packaged RAW, a local pet supply store has large freezers with different flavors and stuff. I was wondering if anyone here chose this route as well, I would think the only difference is that it may cost a bit more being that all the work is done for you, or me. If anyone has opinions on the matters, throw them at me please! Thank you!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Good for you, good for your dog, for choosing to go with an all-natural, spieces-appropriate raw diet!









I've also fed premade. I have done DIY, but also occasionally premade too. 

A hint: See if your retailer will sell you the premade by the case. It can be cheaper. Also, ask the retailer to notify you when he has "out of date" premade, even in a brand or flavor you usually don't feed. It should still be fine to feed and save you money. 

Strart with only ONE flavor and protien source, even with premade raw. Example, say there's a "chicken" formula that has the meat, bone, veggies all ground. Stay with THAT formula for about 2 weeks. Give your dog time to adjust to a raw diet. 

Then, _every other _meal could be, say, the turkey formula. Then, after 3 days of alternating, keep to the turkey formula for 1 solid week. 

Next, every other meal is the beef formula... for 3 days. Then, a week of beef formula. 

Now, your dog is accustomed to chicken, turkey, and beef. So, you can feed any one of these at any time, since he's used to all those raw prtien sources.

Be very careful with raw food wrappers, dogs find them and eat them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you only have one dog, pre-made is ok. 
Though some rawfeeders like the fact that we can be in control of what we are feeding, premade may have extra ingredients, or possibility of recalls, as with kibble. 

Scales can be purchased at Wal-mart for $10, once you feed for awhile there is no need to weigh out every meal(IMO), I can eyeball portions pretty accurately. 
YAAAY! Another RAW convert!!!!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is some information from Nature's Variety 

http://www.naturesvariety.com/raw_QandA

I used them for a raw meal periodically and as rewards. Check around for pricing as the prices can VARY greatly.

Here is their feed guide: http://www.naturesvariety.com/feedguide

and their product choices: http://www.naturesvariety.com/raw_products



Here is some information from BARF world:

http://www.barfworld.com/html/barf_diet/product_care.shtml

You may want to contact the companies to just verify the cal/ph ratios. I didn't see it on their website.

The BARF World diet contains garlic and you can smell that in the food - not that it is a turn off or anything.... it just has a stronger smell.

The Honest Kitchen also has a mix that you can add your own burger or raw meat with.

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/knowledge/how-to-feed/

There are others who have more experience on this board with raw....but these are products I have used or continue to use w/my dogs primarily kibble diet.

I also do the DIY at times - the http://www.rawdogranch.com website has a spreadsheet you can follow.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for all of those links. I will see what my local pet supplier has to offer. She told me her premade RAW is about the same, if not cheaper than the leading kibbles. I bought a package of the RAW treats to throw into his bowl every other day. He scarfed it down. It was 95% chicken and the rest vegies.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I used to live in Tampa and there was a great butcher there- Quality Meats, check them out if you decide to go at it on your own.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

DIY raw isn't too hard...I just have Glad containers I separate things into when I order bulk, then I pull one out when it's needed. Let it defrost and at feeding time weigh out the meal(s) on my cheap digital scale from target. 

That's it. And it's usually cheaper than premade raw. Plus like others have said, I know exactly what's in it since I do it. 

Welcome to the raw world. It's great and your dog will thank you!!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh I'm sure its alot cheaper. I just bought a package of 12 patties from Nature's Variety, $36.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

And if you find a good supplier (sometimes they are hard to find, but when you find them they are awesome!) you can add so much variety to their diet. 

We've discovered ground quail which the dogs love. They also have buffalo, rabbit, ostrich and kangaroo that I want to try. A key to a good raw diet is variety, and you can get a lot when you DIY. Like today for instance, the pups had beef heart and kidney and tonight they'll have turkey necks. Tomorrow might be quail, beef heart, kidney and chicken backs for dinner. I just love being able to mix it up and keep them guessing.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ch3ckpo1ntOh I'm sure its alot cheaper. I just bought a package of 12 patties from Nature's Variety, $36.


WOW!!! See, prices vary so much! That is over $10 bucks greater than what I pay here up here in Minnesota for the 12 patties. I have a store I go to - reminds me of being on Little House on the Prairie cause he knows your name as soon as you walk in and greets you by it too! 

Check the NV website and search by locale to see if you can find other stores in your area and then just call and ask for prices. When I was in NC, I paid 22.00 for the smallest bag because I didn't call around! It just varies depending on the store and their volume.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

The DIY also makes them eat longer. Exercises their gums and jaw. Good for them. I do the DIY a couple of times a month now. I think for the most part for me is not a good supply place yet, I get worried about the right ratios of vitamins, minerals, cal/ph. But I know by reading on the RAW section that others don't have that problem. So I know for me, it will take time before I do more days of RAW...baby steps


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I dunno why I made two seperate threads that are related. 

The Pre-packaged RAW seems to be very good quality, and I just think of it as it must be much better than a regular dog food kibble, which I was planning to go with the whole time, until I looked into RAW. The owner of this pet supply place I go to is in love Damian, so I'm gonna try to get on her good side and maybe she can give me a break on the pricing.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Nature's Variety says 9.3oz a day for the chicken RAW if I don't feed him any kibble. He is 40 pounds now. Does that sound right?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I have no idea about premade raw...to me it doesn't since Anna gets about 2lbs of DIY raw a day and Duncan (senior) gets a little over a pound a day. But I don't know if premade is different?


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Stressful!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That sounds right since 9.3 oz based on 65 calories an oz would be around 604 calories per day. That was average activity. Now if you have above average activity, then it bumps to 14.x oz per day....

I feed my Norwegian buhund mix a little less than 604 calories a day to help her lose just another pound or two. She is 41 lbs right now. I use kibble mostly but when I add in the raw I like to know the calories so I can keep her w/in the range each day.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Wait a minute though - your dog is a puppy right? That would change things up.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

For a puppy at 40 lbs that is less than half grown it is 26.6 oz per day.

More than half grown is 18.7 oz.

I couldn't tell if it said feed for what the expected weight would be or not.... a general rule I found on the BARF World site was 6% of body weight for a puppy.

I would call them to get over the phone answer.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah I'm gonna have to. Too many different assumptions can be made.


----------



## uberdawgs (Dec 31, 2009)

I feed RAW to my two Shepherds. I get it from my breeder who buys it direct from K9 Kraving out of Baltimore. They claim to be the only USDA inspected facility making a RAW diet for dogs. Mine comes in different types such as beef/chicken vegetable, beef/vegetable, free range turkey/vegetable, chicken/vegetable, free range buffalo and turkey with vegetables, and mackeral with vegetables. It comes packaged in 4 oz patties, 1 lb chubs and 2 lb chubs either 12 pound or 30 pound boxes and it is all frozen. 

My 5 month old and 11 month old both eat 1 lb for breakfast with their Vertex and Structure supplement and salmon oil. For dinner they again get 1 lb with their supplement but no salmon oil at dinner meal. I also will mix in a little yoghurt a few pieces of banana and some pumpkin. My 11 month old weighs 68.2 pounds and my 5 month old weighs 45.8 and that was as of 24 Dec 09.

Neither dog is overweight they both fully active with walks in the morning and evening along with playing and romping around the yard and fields. Their activity level is pretty high.

I have no problem feeding them the raw diet though when you travel it does generate it's own set of unique requirements. You should always clean their dishes prepping untensils and keeping items seperate in the refrigerator which is basic common sense stuff anyway.

Cost per case here is about 60 dollars for beef/chicken 30 lb box but if you buy 5 boxes or 10 boxes it does get a little cheaper overall. Buffalo is the most expensive and I do mean expensive.

They are healthy active and alert and that is what you want. Two dogs eating two pounds of food each per day averages out to a case a week so doing the math that would be around 4 cases per month and at least 240 dollars per month if you buy a box a week.

Hope this helps


----------

